# Help.. Eheim 2075 flow valve and quick disconnect broken



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

First you got to get the filter out so you can work on it. Unplug the filter, remove the intake and return from the tank down to the filter. You want to break the natural siphon action they will want to do. Then remove the hoses from the filter. at that point you can remove the filter, put it in a sink, and at least take the filter apart manually. It will make a bit of a mess in the sink, but at least you got it out.

At that point, you want to see if you can somehow manually turn the internal part of the valve, so you can remove it. You might be able to with a thin screwdriver or needle nose pliers. 

It is possible to buy a replacement part from Eheim or other sources. I looked it up and the part number is 7428718. A search on the net should find you a replacement. They were about $30 - $35 US. 

Since it's failed in the open position, you could also get a pair of quick disconnect valves and put one into each hose. The part number for them is 4005410. Note an Eheim 2075 uses 16 ID mm (22 OD mm) tubing. This solution would cost more than a replacement part, but might be the easiest one if you can't get the original valve out.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks. I'll see if I can get around to doing that tomorrow. Thankfully I don't technically require a filter so if I have to, there's no problem running the tank without a filter.

I hope I can get it out and that it is the only part that is broken..


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

Well there's absolutely no way I can get the quick disconnect out of top of the head. I took the cover off and there's no way to turn the valve to remove it. 

Am I stuck buying a new cover + disconnect? Surely eheim could do something? 

I'll go digging for my receipt :icon_neut


edit: I found the Eheim North America contact page and fired off an email explaining my situation.. Can't find my receipt anywhere and not sure if Big Al's would be willing to print me up something or if they even have that on file.

Wish me luck..


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Did the locking lever handle snap completely off the hose adapter? If there is still a small stub sticking up, use a screwdriver to try and move the locking lever to the OFF position.

Oops, never mind, I reread your post and see that the locking lever handle doesn't seem to do anything.

Don't forget to push the adapter bar on the front of the filter head to disengage the hose adapter.

If this doesn't work, maybe posting a couple pics of the damaged part will help to get some suggestions.

Also, I would call Eheim instead of relying on their response via email. Their number is 1-888-343-4662. A tech should be able to walk you through the problem if we can't help you.

It also might be easier to work on the problem if you remove the hoses from the adapter, just a thought.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

Yup something inside the quick disconnect broke. By adapter bar, do you mean the red button? Of course I was pushing that 

Unfortunately, I've put it all back together and have it clean and running on the tank again so no pictures. There was nothing to really take a picture of anyways. I will give them a ring after work tomorrow.










In this image, you can see a little grey tab on the left side. When the valve is open, these stick out and prevent the release button from being pushed in. There's no way to get it out because these tabs on both sides are out. I can't even remove the release button when the tabs are sticking out.

I just found this picture, and I bet you this is exactly what happened to mine. Looks like some cutting was done to get it out.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Too late now, but next time move the lever to LOW before turning the filter off. Otherwise, you are trying to compress water and anything will give under enough force before the water does.


v2


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

How would it be compressing water? They're ball valves, and both hoses are still open at either end.

If anything, turning the valve off while the pump is still running would be worse. IMO


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I appreciate you posting the photos of the hose adapter and especially the inside of the adapter. At least it gives us an idea of the mechanism operation.

Hopefully you'll be able to get in contact with Eheim to find the solution to your problem. Please keep us posted on your results.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

Will do.

Is that 1-888 number for Eheim North America? as I'm in Canada.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

It is the number for North America but here is additional info

North American Headquarters

4226 St. Jean Blvd. Suite 209 
Dollard Des Ormeaux, Quebec H9G 1X5
Canada

Phone: 888-EHEIMNA - 888-343-4662

Fax: 514-624-2227


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

Cheers. I got quite busy last night so I appreciate you looking that up for me. 

I did receive a reply back from Eheim (fast!) asking for some numbers off the pump head but of course I'm at work. I'll give them a ring later on if I have enough time. Hopefully they're open still. I think I saw somewhere that they're only open certain hours. Or maybe that was Hydor.. 

Anyway, thanks again! I'll give updates when I have them. I have a good feeling Eheim will take care of me


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Eheim has really good customer service and I have a feeling they will make it right. Thanks for posting that picture of the inside of the adapter so others know how that piece actually works.

P.S. I like your signature. It's nice to see another Tool fan on here.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

Update!

Eheim is sending me a new pump head cover and quick disconnect valve assembly. Also, Hydor is sending me out a new impeller and magnet for my Koralia 1050 as well as a front grille with rubber bumper for my second Koralia. All I asked for was the bumper.. 

Here's a picture of what the Koralia did while in the tank. I should have taken a picture of the magnet I pulled out.. It exploded inside!












Cheers ua_hua  Tool is amazing and has changed my life. I'm dieing for the next album.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

ridethespiral said:


> Update!
> 
> Eheim is sending me a new pump head cover and quick disconnect valve assembly. Also, Hydor is sending me out a new impeller and magnet for my Koralia 1050 as well as a front grille with rubber bumper for my second Koralia. All I asked for was the bumper..
> 
> ...


Glad they made it right. I have always had good experiences with Eheim for the last 15 years and I will never buy a different brand canister filter. 

And yes I think all the Tool fans are ready for the new album to get finished but that is how Tool does things which is fine with me. I would rather them release something amazing as always rather than phone it in. I have been a huge fan since I first saw them back in '93 in a very small venue that probably only had 600-700 people there. A little different than the shows I see now as I have seen them 7 times since then.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think I'll buy another brand either. So simple to maintain and EHEIM just gained a whole lot of respect from me for being so willing to help. IIRC, the warranty period is 3 years. This was a good time for the part to fail since the pump will be three years old Dec 26th. 

How is EHEIM for replacing things outside of warranty? Just curious.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Good news on top brands coming through and taking care of their customers.

Eheim replaced gaskets (consumable parts) on 2 of my 2026 that where about 7 years past warranty, at 0 cost. There is a reason I bought 4 2075 since...

I also found them to be one of the very few companies that don't hide their people behind layers of phone extensions and receptionists: I asked for and was given the names and direct phone numbers of their regional and national managers, with no drama.

v2


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Good to hear you're getting replacement parts for both items. I was wondering how Eheim was going to resolve the stuck adapter issue.


----------

